# bringing southern bbq to Germany



## moritz (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi! 
My name is Moritz and I am from Germany. At a reunion with my former host family from Arkansas they decide to smoke some meat with me and adicted me to the taste of it! We didn't use one of these huge wood smokers, it was a small vertical smoker using electrical power and soaked hickory wood. After about six hours my tounge experienced a new dimension of taste!!!
Well, I just HAVE to do this my self! Unfortunately, I am having a hard time to find the right low budget smoker in Germany to start with. I finally found this one: http://www.barbecook.com/en/products/smoker-detail.asp

Can I use this one in the way I described above or is it not suiteable? And what about  spareribs and  brisket, can  I make it  with this, too? Or is this the wrong type of  smoker for my demand? I know, that it is not electrical, but I think it is possible to upgrade this type of smoker to do  so, right?

Can you guys give my a few hints weather I picked the right smoker or not?

Thanks

Moritz


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 24, 2008)

Greetings Moritz,
Its look good to me.....you can smoke all the things you mentioned in there and more...check out the fatties and the abts around here you will want to do those as well...try jeffs rub and his e-course...
also serch the modifications threads to see what you may need to do to make your new purchase work better...


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello Moritz. That unit appears to be similar to a ECB. You will be able to smoke all of your favorite foods with it. There are a lot of mods that you can do. just search the SMF site. I suggest that you line the water pan with aluminum foil for easy clean up ( i did not see that mentioned in the manual). Welcome to the SMF family. Lots of good folks here to answer your questions and to assist you on your journey into the addiction of smoke cooking. Just remember the only silly question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## erain (Aug 24, 2008)

looks simalar to  several bullet type water smokers made and sold here in the states, there are members who use them for making anything from bacon to buttsand everything else you mentioned as well. neat design, almost looks like you could order another section or two and customize size by however many levels you need. go for it!!!


----------



## cman95 (Aug 24, 2008)

Moritz, I noticed that it was made from cast iron. I think this would help retain some heat. I say "git er done". Then show us some fantastic German q-view. Good luck!!


----------



## bassman (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  Any questions you may have will be promptly answered.  Bunch of great, knowledgable folks here!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Moritz! Glad to have you here.


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Moritz!

Looks like my bullet smoker on steroids. I think that looks like a excellent selection. Once you get it hot, it should hold it's heat better than the ones you get in the States. Lump charcoal is harder to find in the US so I am not sure how difficult it is to come by in Europe. If you can find it, use it. If not use the highest quality charcoal you can find. I use hickory wood in chunk form. I just throw the chunks right on top of the coals. No need to soak. If you cannot find Hickory in Europe, any fruit wood will work. Also, Oak is good. Just stay away from resinous woods like Pine. Good luck and  maybe you will start a smoking revolution in Germany.


----------



## kookie (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the smf........Lots of great info here for you to learn......Glad to have you here.......


----------



## sea_munky (Aug 24, 2008)

that smoker looks right nice!   Welcome  to SMF Moritz and happy smoking!


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 24, 2008)

Howdy Moritz. Smoker looks like it will do you right. I while back I did a rouladen fatty with potato pancakes! It tasted like the real deal!


----------



## moritz (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, thank you guys for all those messages, answers, advices and hints! I guess I better go and get that thing! But before that, I have one more question about the developing smoke, since there's an appartment house right next to my house. Is the out coming smoke of the the smoker the same amount during the whole time or will my neighbours be "bothered" (how can someone be bothered from bbq smoke at all???) only  in the beginning?

Thanks again!

Moritz


----------

